
How removing self-serve cancellations saved our business - duck
https://baremetrics.com/blog/self-serve-cancellations-saved-our-business
======
mindcrime
I'm sorry, but I don't care how you rationalize it, but this is "evil" to the
extent that that word makes sense in a business context to begin with. If I'm
a customer of your service and I find out I can't cancel my account with a
click, you are permanently and forever added to my mental "fuck you" bucket.
And I damn sure won't ever recommend you, your service, or anything related to
you, to anybody else.

Your business problems are not my problem. If your churn rate is too high, I
feel for you, but it's not my problem to fix that for you.

